# North Georgia Traditional Archery Club - January 2016 3-D Shoot



## dutchman (Dec 13, 2015)

Well, like it or not, the time for the first installment of the 2016 3-D season is drawing near. We begin our season at NGTA on Sunday, January 3, 2016. We should get under way by 8:00 a.m. or so and will pull targets at 3:00 p.m. There'll be at least 20 targets to shoot at, set in the woods in presentations that will provide a challenge and loads of fun.

Our physical address:
2295 Lee Land Road
Gainesville, GA 30507

Shoot fees:
Members - $5.00 each
Non-members - $10.00 each
Family rate for members - $15.00 for a family of three or more
Family rate for non-members - $25.00 for a family of three or more
First time shooters at our club are always free.

Lunch will be available for a $5/person donation.

Our shoot host for this shoot is Donnie Kinard.

As always, our shoots are open to traditional equipment only. No compounds or crossbows may be used at our club. We do, however, have bows and arrows to lend.

Make your plans to come and shoot with us. You'll be glad you did.


----------



## Dennis (Dec 13, 2015)

Its gonna be fun


----------



## pine nut (Dec 21, 2015)

It will be good to see friends again!


----------



## TWO GUNS (Dec 22, 2015)

Not gonna make it to this one got to put my son on plane back to Ft. Hood.
hope everyone has a Merry Christmas and happy new Year.


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Dec 22, 2015)

Hello All.

Truly looking forward to this first 3D shoot of the season at NGT and also to seeing everyone. Hope all y'all had a great hunting season and are enjoying a wonderful and joyous Christmas Season. Happy New Year too!

I'm hosting this shoot and, as usual, I sure would be thankful for and grateful to any and all hands stepping forward to assist with set up on Saturday and break down on Sunday afternoon.  

Loretta's in Oakwood is the usual gathering place for breakfast for the Saturday crew and I haven't heard a reason to change it so I reckon I'll be there bout 0730 on Saturday morning. Any objections to getting started setting up at the club around 0830?


----------



## RPolk (Dec 23, 2015)

What is the cost for Membership? It would be for my 12 y/o son and myself. Thanks


----------



## Gordief (Dec 23, 2015)

your first shoot is.. FREE.


----------



## dutchman (Dec 24, 2015)

Membership in our club is $25. For life.


----------



## RPolk (Dec 24, 2015)

Thanks, we'll be there on the 3rd.


----------



## Gordief (Dec 24, 2015)

look me up... we can shoot together


----------



## Todd Cook (Dec 24, 2015)

I'm really looking forward to shooting some foam and seeing everyone.


----------



## Todd Cook (Jan 2, 2016)

Targets are set and waiting for some shooters. Y'all come on out, looks like a pretty day is forcasted.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## dutchman (Jan 3, 2016)

Thanks to all who made today possible, particularly Donnie Kinard for hosting, the guys who set the course, and those who took it down and put everything away. I appreciate you all. Thanks for picking me up.


----------



## kennethc68 (Jan 15, 2016)

I'm new to traditional archery would like to know how often you have shoots and if there is other shoots in the area, I live in cumming , GA.


----------



## Todd Cook (Jan 15, 2016)

kennethc68 said:


> I'm new to traditional archery would like to know how often you have shoots and if there is other shoots in the area, I live in cumming , GA.



We shoot the first Sunday each month, jan-aug. There will be a TBG shoot in may in ranger GA.


----------



## Lady Frost (Jan 16, 2016)

Here are the photos I took.  Wanted to take more, but I had my munchkins with me, lol.  

https://imgur.com/a/EWuks


----------



## Barebowyer (Jan 16, 2016)

Nice pics Lady Frost!  Looks like a good time


----------

